# GTA V DVD 3 defekt was nun?



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

Hallo habe mir grade Gta V im Laden geholt und 2 mal hintereinandner  bricht die Installation bei CD 3 ab mit CRC Fehler auch kopieren des  Inhalts bricht bei der Hälfte ab...

Was habe ich nun für Möglichkeiten? Umtauschen geht nicht weil Einschweißhülle entfernt..... was nun?


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2015)

Den Key im Rockstar Social Club installieren, Launcher laden und darüber das Spiel ziehen.

Könnte aber dauern, da heut wohl alles ein bissl ausgelastet sein dürfte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. April 2015)

Wenn die Disc defekt ist, kannst du sie in der Regel reklamieren und eine neue bekommen. Dann wird die Disc im Laden geprüft und wenn keine sichtbare Schäden vorhanden sind, ist die Sache ja auch eigentlich klar und dir wurde ein defektes Produkt verkauft.


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

hallo danke für die Antwort, das war mir schon bewusst, aber das kann doch nicht angehen habe mir ja extra die DVD Version geholt das ich mit meiner 6000er Leitung keine Lust auf den Download habe.

An meinem DVD Laufwerk kann es auch nicht liegen da es ja mit CD 1 & 2 klappt.


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wenn die Disc defekt ist, kannst du sie in der Regel reklamieren und eine neue bekommen. Dann wird die Disc im Laden geprüft und wenn keine sichtbare Schäden vorhanden sind, ist die Sache ja auch eigentlich klar und dir wurde ein defektes Produkt verkauft.



ah ok danke, na toll wollte eigtl heute um 01:00 loslegen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wenn die Disc defekt ist, kannst du sie in der Regel reklamieren und eine neue bekommen. Dann wird die Disc im Laden geprüft und wenn keine sichtbare Schäden vorhanden sind, ist die Sache ja auch eigentlich klar und dir wurde ein defektes Produkt verkauft.



Und den Kassenbon dabei nicht vergessen


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

ok habe nun den Key im Rockstar Social Club eingegeben klappt alles soweit konnte dann die 170 mb setup datei runterladen, dann musste ich mir dort ein konto erstellen und den Key erneut eingeben wo er mir dann sagt der Key wurde bereits benutzt, ok aber wie und wo kann ich nun das Spiel runterladen?


----------



## frankyfife (13. April 2015)

Die Disks (ausgenommen die 1) enthalten alle *.cab Archivdateien. Das Verhalten, was du beschreibst, lässt eher auf defekten RAM schließen.

Nett wie ich bin hier die Prüfsummen (kannst du z.B. mit HashTab ermitteln) der Datei auf der 3 Disc. 

CRC32: 4DDA16B2
MD5: 304B582B8EA366DC87320D219A15B23D
SHA-1: 409355716E1CBAB8BD4250E3496AD52BF69E03FD


Wenn diese bei dir übereinstimmen, dann ist deine DISC in Ordnung. Alternativ erstelle ein Image von der Disc und probiere es erneut oder an einem anderen PC.


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

ok danke werde das direkt testen.

Trotzdem bin ich am verzweifeln, habe nen Social Club Konto erstellt und den GTA V Key eingegeben worauf ich die Social Club Software runterladen konnte und GTA V wird auch in meinem Profil als gekauf angezeigt. Wenn ich nun auf die GTA V .exe auf meinem Desktop klicke öffent sich der Social Club wo ich den Key erneut eingeben soll wo mir gesagt wird schon benutzt.

Und wo ich nun GTA V runterladen kann ist mir auch ein Rätsel.

Ich bin wirklich nicht dumm was sowas angeht aber hier steh ich echt auf dem Schlauch


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2015)

Hast du dich mit deinem Rockstar Account eingeloggt im Launcher?
Wenn du das auf der Website aktiviert hast, sollte der Launcher automatisch checken, dass du das Spiel schon hast und du solltest es downloaden können.


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

ja mit dem Rockstart Social Club Account mit dem ich auch den Key aktiviert habe.


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

und im Launcher soll ich das Spiel dann aktivieren wo er mir sagt Key wurde schoin benutzt


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2015)

Versuch dich nochmal aus- und dann neu einzuloggen im Launcher.


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

hab ich schon mehrmals
Iso erstellen von CD 3 klappt auch nicht bricht immer bei 50  % ab.

kann doch nicht angehen, CD kaputt und das dumme Rockstar Social Club Dingens will mich das Spiel nicht runterladen lassen....


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

wenn ich in meinem Rockstar Account auf Spiele gehe ist da der Haken bei Gta V also versteh ich nicht wo das Problem ist :<

und da oben rechts im browser ist dieses Zahnrad wo auch spiele downloads ist, da geh ich auf gta v da sterht dann kaufen oder key eingeben der natürlich schon benutzt ist.

über steam wird das nicht klappen , wie auch?


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2015)

Hm .. dann fällt mir grad auch nichts mehr ein.
Hier haben auch ein paar das gleiche Problem - einer konnte es durch aus / einloggen lösen.

Offizielle Antwort --> Ticket erstellen

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203404237-GTA-V-pc-activation-key-


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

hmm danke erstmal ka. hab auch kein Bock mehr häng hier seit 16 h rum und nichts klappt...


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

ok die Hash Werte der CD Stimmen überein mit dem die oben gepostet worden sind. das heißt die Cd ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung?
aber CD 1 & CD 2 haben ja problemlos funktioniert daher kann es doch nicht am Laufwerk liegen oder nicht?


----------



## Flameheart (13. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier sieht man es ganz deutlich, spiel als gekauft gelistet aber Client ist nicht downloadbar weil ich es kaufen muss oder den key eingeben der ja schon längst eingegeben ist...


----------



## Flameheart (14. April 2015)

Ticket seit gestern 20h offen natürlich noch keine Antwort. Zumindest das Problem mit CD 3 hat sich gelöst lag wohl irgenwie an meiner Platte


----------



## PcJuenger (14. April 2015)

Kleiner Hinweis: Verwende lieber die Bearbeiten-Funktion, anstatt immer neue Posts zu erstellen.

Nebenbei: 800 Posts, yeah ^^


----------



## Flameheart (19. April 2015)

UPDATE:

Noch immer keine Antwort vom Support nach 6 Tagen. Spiel noch immer nicht spielbar. Rockstar bearbeitet lieber erst Tickets die viel später eingereicht wurden von Leuten die ingame Ihren wagen verloren haben anstatt Leute die garnicht spielen können.   bin so stinksauer mittlerweile.

weiß auch nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll. bei  Twitter kommt auch keine antwort, obwohl dort anderen geantwortet wird das innerhalb von 10 minuten ich habe von 24 stunden da geschrieben natürlich keine antwort.

in 20 Jahren Gaming habe ich noch nie sowas erlebt.  Nie wieder werde ich mir ein Rockstar Spiel für PC holen, erst der GTA 4 Gau und nun GTA 5 Supergau, einfach nur zum kotzen.


----------



## MichaelG (19. April 2015)

Woher weißt Du welche Tickets mit welchem Datum und Problem vor Deinem bearbeitet werden? Hast Du da Einsicht? Außerdem tauscht der Händler Games mit defekten Discs um.


----------



## Flameheart (19. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du welche Tickets mit welchem Datum und Problem vor Deinem bearbeitet werden? Hast Du da Einsicht? Außerdem tauscht der Händler Games mit defekten Discs um.



Wenn man im frage Bereich im Support guckt sieht man die Ticket Nummer und da haben sich schon viele bedankt das es gelöst wurde ich habe zb ticket nummer 
*3530063  , 
*dort werden sachen bearbeitet mit zb nummer 3539000, also lange nach meinem ticket eingereicht, wegen irgendwelchen ingame Problemen. 
Ich bin ja bei weitem nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, gibt tausende die seit Montag warten.

Die könnten wenigstens mal nen Statement dazu abgeben.

Das mit der DVD hat sich auch schon erledigt, hatte den inhalt auf meine ssd kopiert da klappte es auf einmal.


----------



## Flameheart (19. April 2015)

ICh glaubs nicht, ich habe grad eine Antwort bekommen und einen neuen Key :>  jetzt kann ich endlich mit dem 5gb Download anfangen.


----------



## MichaelG (19. April 2015)

Da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß bei GTA V. Lohnt sich wirklich.


----------

